# new FFF in ohio & us



## Pierre FFF (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I moved in Dublin 1 month and half ago from France. I'm 40 y, my name is Pierre French Fly Fisher. I received my rods tree weeks ago & started to fish the Mad River ( 12 brown first try with biggest 19 inches ).

I'm crazy for fly fishing (trouts, graylings, pikes...) and would like to know if some of you would be ready to share experiences : I offer to share my flies, fly tying, technics and to share fly fishing parties to discover area.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome...


----------



## Coach472 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hang in there, you'll love the fishing.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

welcome to Ohio 

If you're looking for the toughest fishing we've got, try carp on a fly rod, probably somewhere on the scioto or Olentangy rivers.

That sounds like a heck of a good day on the Mad, you should be pretty happy with it! On average I get 4-5 fish, and they're very rarely 19" long haha. So, good fishing there!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Have you ever fished for smallmouth? Being in Dublin you are close to the Scioto and Olentangy Rivers which have some very good fishing in them.
Besides smallmouth they have some aggressive rockbass and other panfish which are a ball with a 3 wt.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pierre FFF (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

thanks for your messages. Two good news to share :

French fly fishing team won gold in European championship ( after silver to world championship in june)

Successfull morning yesterday on Mad River ( 23 browns, most of them small fishes, 5 around 12 in and 1 around 18 and a fight against a monster who won ). All with dry flies ( "cul de canards", H 20)

Best

Pierre


----------

